# Need Ideas - Gift Basket for Chemo Patient



## Farmer's Wife

A co-worker's husband has just been diagnosed with Non-Hodgkinâs Lymphoma last week for the second time. She and here family are devastated. I want to send care packages to both her and her husband. I was wondering if you had any ideas for both of them, especially ideas for items that may help someone going through chemo.

J. likes to fish, hunt, golf and sports. I was thinking of sending him some magazines. I was also thinking of buying some Queasy Pops which are supposed to help with the nausea associated with Chemo. I thought about trying to put together a rag quilt if I can get my sewing machine unburied. Do you have any other ideas? 

For C. I was thinking of sending some bath items and magazines so she has something that might make her relax. I need some more ideas for her as well.

I would appreciate any suggestions you may have.


----------



## susieM

Writing paper with envelopes and stamps.


----------



## vickiesmom

In Atlanta their is a hospice which has quite a few cancer patients, (they always need donations) Our Lady of Perpetual Help Home...and a list of things they always need are crackers..nice smelling things, as cancer can often give foul odors...deodorant which contains no aluminum...geez, I can't remember what else. But I hope some of you donate, too.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

I love the idea of bath salts, etc. for relaxing. Perhaps lavender or vanilla scented candles for the bath, as well. Make a plaque, or magnet or something that tells her to take care of HERSELF so that she can take care of others. (so many women forget to take some time for themselves during times of crisis...even 10 minutes that's "just for me")

Teas...chamomile, perhaps? or other "tension tamers" and relaxing teas. A wonderful tea cup/mug! or teapot!

Hmm....how about a bunch of "coupons" from you and others that are good for "a lunch out with the girls" or "driving the kids around"...."help with laundry"? that sort of thing? Might actually be good to give the husband....he can point at her and say "you're going out with <insert name> to lunch...no argument"


----------



## highlandview

Gift cards for her to run out and get something to eat, lotion for extremely dry skin (cancer treatments can dry out the skin), bottles of water or other drinks, music with headphones (you can get a CD player for $20), deck of cards, hard candy for bad tastes in mouth, slippers or slipper socks, salty snacks like pretzels or crackers, notepad and pen to take down doctor notes, long distance phone card if they have family out of town. :angel:


----------



## Farmer's Wife

Thank You so Much for all of the wonderful ideas! Keep them coming, I really appreciate it :0)


----------



## Maura

Knit caps if his hair is falling out. Their scalps are sensitive, so use a nice soft yarn.


----------



## charliesbugs

Trying to remember what I really liked when I was doing chemo.I received a rice bag that I wore out! Sunglasses and a big brimmed hat were a must when you have no eyebrows ot lashes!!!! Chapstick was also good.And , a really nice drinking bottle for water(hydrate, hydrate to prevent fatigue!! ).Thank you notes( I wrote lots of them).A subscription to one of the magazines-Coping with Cancer,Cure,....If they don't have a computer, a list of cancer organizations, or groups to get them help and info. Will think some more on this- if I have a 'lightbulb' moment,I'll post again.-Robin


----------



## madness

Maura said:


> Knit caps if his hair is falling out. Their scalps are sensitive, so use a nice soft yarn.


Agreed on the knit caps. My friend who had non-hodgkins lymphoma (also twice) was always really cold and especially so with no hair.


----------



## Farmer's Wife

Thanks everyone for the ideas....I have sent my first box out today, but am planning on sending little gifts every so often, so he knows he is not forgotten. This time I sent some Castill Soap and Jo Jo's Lotion made by Cyndi of Mullers Lane Farm and some National Enquirer Magazines & the like...I figure they are good for a chuckle and a card. 

I think I am going to make a knit hat out of some kind of soft yarn and I am thinking of making him a rag quilt. The Chapstick is a really good idea. Does it need to be non scented? I also thought of the rice bag, is it best if it is non scented as well?


----------



## charliesbugs

I would prefer the unscented-at least when I was doing chemo.All perfumes and scents were yuk then. One girl I worked with then 'bathed' in her perfume and it almost made me sick - still can't stand that frangrance now-LOL.I remember even Pepsi tasted like medicine, or metallic then. The only pop I liked was Vernor's ginger ale.Also , hated cherry flavor cause the gallon of "yuk" I took before the surgery was cherry -flavored.I also loved a knit cap and wore it to bed at night as well cause my head was cold. Lots of great ideas here.


----------



## Farmer's Wife

Thanks so much for the great information :0)


----------



## Dahc

Cyngbaeld the poultry and bible moderator had non-hodgkins L. You may ask her what she would have liked.

I had hodgkins, different type but I would have rather have gotten good nuts, a juicer and things along those lines for gifts.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

Playing cards and small board games or those brain teaser games with the golf tees.... they are great for occupying the hands and the mind.

Kitty


----------



## vickiesmom

I was going to suggest Vernor's but can everyone buy that everywhere now...when I was a kid you couldn't buy it past Ohio I think. We had friends that came all the way from Indiana to buy cases and take it back.


----------

